# Low on Drive-Space? Freeing up disk space and making savings.



## RAM-PAGE (Dec 19, 2004)

How big are your drive sizes and is there anything you can do to free up some space? You need room for the paging file to grow, if system managed, and 15% free space per drive to be able to run defrag.

Reduce the size of the System Restore on drive C: and turn *System* Restore off on all other drives. (I only have System Restore running on the C: drive partition and not on the other three partitions.) Set the Disk space usage to a sensible level, say 1000Mb, instead of a percentage, which could be measured in many gigabytes.

Empty the Recycle bin and turn it off on all other drive. (I have mine set to use 3% of a 10240Mb drive C: , so only 307.2 Mb)

Delete all C:\Windows\$NTUninstaller$ files and AFTER you do that remove their entries from Add-Remove programs.

Clear all Event logs, and run CCLeaner on your system to remove junk files.

Delete all but one, screensaver and wallpaper. I don't use a screensaver, I just let the monitor go to standby, which is a better saving anyway, as it saves both screen and power.


----------



## shaftis (Feb 22, 2005)

ashampoo uninstaller is a good program that will do all of that for you automatically. Try it!


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

CrapCleaner, amazing program, lovin' it.

Alan


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Can you delete all windows $NtUNINSTALLER$ Files? How do I find the events logs?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I don't have any $NtUNINSTALLER$ files on my PC.
But I got 98SE so that may be why.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a lot of them. Some are in red and some are black. If it would free up space I would delete them but I don't want to screw something up! The other night I used a dll deleter for unused dlls. It was a mess. thank god I had archived them!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bkpeck said:


> I have a lot of them. Some are in red and some are black. If it would free up space I would delete them but I don't want to screw something up! The other night I used a dll deleter for unused dlls. It was a mess. thank god I had archived them!!


sorry your have to wait for someone else but I would not know what to do or if it will screw things up or not.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW hewee I joined the Calendar of Updates...Great site


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Just curious, are there any detriments to doing what is proposed above by Ram-Page on a XP machine? This is the work laptop, and since they frown quite a lot when we minions do things on our own w/o their blessing/permission, need to make sure before such is done. Thanks!


----------



## RAM-PAGE (Dec 19, 2004)

I just hope that when Microsoft's next operating system comes out that they put ALL the games, additional fonts, screensavers, wallpapers, accessories, etc. on a different CD, an easily portable 80mm Mini CD, or two, will probably do. (Same size as a floppy diskette.) so that it doesn't all get installed and then have to be removed again, especially for business use.

That way the user can choose what to install.

All most people want is the BASIC Operating System installation without all the "extras" so as to have a lean, and as space-saving, an installation as possible.


----------



## alex_holker (Sep 28, 2003)

I would say it is unneccessary to delete the screensavers and backgrounds. You could do it, of course, but as the wallpapers and *.scr files only take up 8MB combined, you aren't going to see much improvement.

Alex


----------



## RAM-PAGE (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think that anyone should use a screensaver when it is much better to power down the monitor and put it on standby, or turn it off altogether.

Any MS Operating System only needs one wallpaper, and this would represent a saving to MS in not having to produce more than one.

If people wanted an alternative there are many other companies who produce screensavers and when you have a lightweight notebook with a small hard drive any unnecessary files on the system become a nuisance as they unnecessarily take up SPACE.

From a corporate business point of view, paying people to remove all of the junk off the system which is only used by home users playing with 'computers' is time consuming and costly.

As I said, I - only - want the basic MINIMUM which actually consitutes the *Operating System* which is actually required to operate the computer and NOT a lot of surplus rubbish which takes TIME and MONEY to scan and defrag.

Call it a Lite version if you will.

Even a 1% saving in TIME represents a saving in MONEY and if I can get a system with 20% less files to scan and defrag then I will get a 20% saving in maintenance TIME which will then be LESS expensive.

Especially when there are thousands of computers to maintain.

A saving in SPACE and TIME represents a saving in MONEY.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

A couple of other places to look to remove unnecessary files:

1. All user's TEMP directory. Often the cleaners only clean the user's that it logged in. With XP this would be in the C:\Documents and Settings\USERID\Local Settings\Temp directory (where USERID is replaced by the actual value).

2. Empty the Internet cache

3. Delete *.dmp files

4. Search for files that are fairly large, say 500 megs or larger (or whatever you want). Often I find old files like this I no longer need.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Yea, I just compleatly shut off the monitor.

Sometimes I even put it on stand-by to save power.

Alan


----------

